# what do you think of my horse



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You won't like anything I have to say, so I'm gonna keep my big, fat mouth shut, and walk away from this thread. :shock: :-x


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> You won't like anything I have to say, so I'm gonna keep my big, fat mouth shut, and walk away from this thread. :shock: :-x


Walk a little faster or I might run over you...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohhhh I like that fence!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Ohhhh I like that fence!


Such a nice horse to stay inside it when it isn't even on 8D Either that or that kid sure has one heck of a pain resistance. ♥


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone else wnat to board the bus to sensible land?











Jump aboard


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Kayella said:


> Ohhhh I like that fence!


That is really an interesting fence... They strung the wire through the posts. I dont think I have ever really seen that before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> That is really an interesting fence... They strung the wire through the posts. I dont think I have ever really seen that before.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like it; but you'd have to get inventive to keep the wire from grounding out a bit :/ Maybe put some insulator wraps on the inside. It's pretty anyways.


----------



## mikes (Apr 30, 2012)

The horse I think is beautiful! Maybe I don't know much about horses but you did ask about the horse not the fence. Your kids are cute too!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just thinking of using some heavy duty cord. Kinda like a barb wire fence, but they can't cut themselves up.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Kayella said:


> I was just thinking of using some heavy duty cord. Kinda like a barb wire fence, but they can't cut themselves up.


Oh, well duh Tia LOL. I over think things I suppose. I can see heavy duty wire looking nice with posts like those, wouldn't trust my break-out with it though 

Oh, yes. Very cute looking horse, he has such a nice look in his eye; looks to be quite the sweet-heart.


----------



## mikes (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope you have fun with him.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Well as you can all see, that user only has one post. We've probably scared her off. New people won't understand the joking attitude of members here and will interpret it as being incredibly rude, whereas long-standing members will know you're just messing around a bit. Poor OP, I feel bad and I didn't even post on this thread til now! 

OP, if you come back (and I wouldn't blame you if you didn't), I hope you don't take too much offense to the comments that were left. Basically people are implying that his conformation isn't exactly perfect, and they didn't want to offend you by pointing out his flaws/faults. But don't worry, a lot of good, kind horses don't need to be perfect. 

He's obviously a very sweet horse. And he looks very well cared for and loved too. I don't know much about conformation so I can't help, but I hope you're not put off by the comments people left, most people here have a pretty unusual sense of humour and it often comes across the wrong way through text


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Uhhh....
I think we need better conformation shots. :lol:
It's kinda hard to see past the glaring saftey hazards and pure absurdity. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

